

Help me find a link to a job posting aggregator submitted here about a month ago - arriu

I found a nice little website which listed job openings found on this site about a month ago. I cannot find it or remember the name for the life of me :(<p>The site was similar to these two:
http://jobstractor.com
http://www.realtechjobs.com<p>Please help me find it so that I may finally go to bed :)
======
ajaxguy
Here are some of them I know. <http://hnfreelancer.zacharytong.com/>
<http://hnhiring.micahw.com/>

